

An Idiots Guide to Really Really Bad Programming - skorks
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/scrapbook/Bad_Programming.aspx

======
slioslat
seems like a cheap rip-off of this: <http://mindprod.com/jgloss/unmain.html>

